# Has anyone used any of these products?



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

There is a pet store close to my house call Ryan's pet supplies and I was looking at their catalog and I saw a few items that might help my havs dry hair. Here are the products names:

Pro Magic by Paw Brothers
Abra-Ca-Dab-Ra by Paw Brothers
The Stuff for dogs
Four Paws Soft N Silky Coat & Skin Conditioner
Pro Sheen Groom Aid Spray by Tomlyn
Silk Cream Rinse Conditioner by Bio-Groom
Silky Show Conditioner by ESPREE
Anytime Coat Care by Bio-Groom 
Fresh 'n Clean Pro-Groom by Lambert Kay

Some of you suggested for me to use moroccan oil but I haven't found it at the store. I am a little unsure about ordering online. So I want to stick to a pet product I can find at a pet store. Thanks for the ideas though. I really appreciate it.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Start by treating your havs dry coat from the inside by adding ex salmon oil to the food...
Look at what food you are giving...

To work with the coat that "is allreddy there", use a balm or treatment that is rich with moisture. There is several good brands, Espree, 1# all systems, Natures Specialites, Isle of Dogs...Find a brand that fit you and work with that. 
You can often leave quite a lot of balm in the coat, and not since all out. It protect the coat.

Of the product you mention I have only used "the stuff". It work MAGIC on matts (and make your floors slippery..lol) but it is drying for the coat. So it is for limited use, and I only use it right before a bath, if I need help with a matt...

Some havanese have more "cotton" like coat, and you will never get that "silky" feeling. Still you can get even that coat to be nice, and quite shiny...

Good luck!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

You also may want to talk to Linda (forget her last name) at Plush Puppy in San Francisco. She has a great line of dog shampoo/conditioners and seems knowledgeable -- a number of people who show their Havs use her products. Her email is [email protected]


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, Plush puppy are nice products, Bio Groom, KW...and there is several others ... 
Different products work with different coats...AND I think that the groomers personal taste are invalved too....smell, feel on the skin and so on...

But as I said...Start from the inside and think about food and perhaps add a high quality oil...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How much Salmon oil are we talking about giving? I haven't tried tis yet....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am trying the Isle of Dogs #62 Evening Primrose Oil mist when combing...very light spraying. I am not real thrilled about the smell....it is not bad, but different...it would be nice if the spray smelled delicious and huggable. I know you know, what I mean....


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Moroccan Oil you can get at a salon, or you can order it off the web. It's not made specifically for dogs, it's actually made for people, but since Havs have hair and not fur it works great on their dry ends. You only need to use a very small amount, dime size at most, then gently run it over the ends of the hairs.

I use the BioGroom Silk Cream Rinse Conditioner and I'm really happy with it. I water it down, 1 part conditioner to 6 parts water in a spray bottle and use it as a grooming spray. It works like a charm on Roscoe's puppy coat. Maddie has the super thick coat and we keep her cut short because she hates to be groomed, so I can't tell you how it works on the thick coats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Be careful with _The Stuff_. Like _Ice on Ice _(by Chris Christensen), they both work great at first, but have silicone in them so if you leave them on the coat, your Hav's hair will start drying out and will become brittle. If you choose to use it, use it the way Karin mentions above.

My all-time favorite product that I can use on any Havanese coat is The Coat Handler Conditioner. I don't really care for their shampoo line, although some do, but the conditioner is fabulous and is a leave-in product. I use it to condition the coat after shampooing (with a light rinse), for floating the coat, and also for spraying on during grooming. It is nice and versatile as well as being reasonably priced.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The Salmon Oil? Do the dogs like it?


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Where can I order the Coat Handler Conditioner? I have a Hav with a mixed coat and the majority of her body is dry. Her ears are very silky and shine. Thank you.
Linda - Sashamom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda where do you live? If you can get to a dog show, you may be able to pick some up there, depending on the vendors there.

Online, it is available through many sources: cherrybrook.com, showdogstore.com, and as always, amazon.com

I am not sure how many dilutions are sold, but I always buy the 15:1 concentrate.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Harry is a cotton puff, and the coat handler works really well on him, as far as leaving him tangle free for quite a while after.
As far as the best conditioner...
I think it depends on the type of coat, but so far from all the forum posts I have read it SEEMS like most people use coat handler, plum, isle of dog and all systems.
Maybe look at forum pics and see what coats you like and send them a question on what they use.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

sashamom said:


> Where can I order the Coat Handler Conditioner? I have a Hav with a mixed coat and the majority of her body is dry. Her ears are very silky and shine. Thank you.
> Linda - Sashamom


There are a few online places, do a search on google or the find


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you, I live in the Seattle area. I am not sure when the next show is set here but I will order on line. Linda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, I sent you a private message, but if you are free this weekend, there is a big show just south of you in Puyallup: http://www.barayevents.com/docs/354/document_1267.pdf It is for all breeds on Sat, Sun & Monday.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Abby,
I haven't used those products but I live in Arizona and have shopped at Ryan's, and I've used several of their other products.

I've used Bio-Groom mink oil spray, the SPA shampoos and conditioners, and some others. 

Shopping there in person is interesting, because it's a warehouse, not a store. An adventure. Take the catalog with you so you know what you want. There's a $25 minimum purchase too, which has never been a problem for me! They are really nice and helpful though, and great with returns.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

galaxie said:


> Moroccan Oil you can get at a salon, or you can order it off the web. It's not made specifically for dogs, it's actually made for people, but since Havs have hair and not fur it works great on their dry ends. You only need to use a very small amount, dime size at most, then gently run it over the ends of the hairs.
> 
> I use the BioGroom Silk Cream Rinse Conditioner and I'm really happy with it. I water it down, 1 part conditioner to 6 parts water in a spray bottle and use it as a grooming spray. It works like a charm on Roscoe's puppy coat. Maddie has the super thick coat and we keep her cut short because she hates to be groomed, so I can't tell you how it works on the thick coats.


The Moroccan Oil? What does it smell like? Pleasant? Does the smell stay on the coat for awhile?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The cheapest place to buy The Coat Handler Conditioner is PetEdge.com. I used to buy it by the gallon, which was by far the best deal. However, they're not carrying it in that size anymore 

Linda~ I like the smell of Moroccan Oil. I think it's sort of fruity/flowery smelling. It is a bit strong at first, but dissipates quickly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The cheapest place to buy The Coat Handler Conditioner is PetEdge.com. I used to buy it by the gallon, which was by far the best deal. However, they're not carrying it in that size anymore
> 
> Linda~ I like the smell of Moroccan Oil. I think it's sort of fruity/flowery smelling. It is a bit strong at first, but dissipates quickly.


Does the Moroccan oil tend to linger on the Hav's hair so you can enjoy the smell for a day or two?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just read a little about the Moroccan Oil on Amazon from one of the reviews and it did say it contained Silicone.....which will build up on the coat, which is not a good thing, because the hair will have to be stripped to get it off...which, I do not know how you strip the coat hair (it sounds pretty harsh) like using a very harsh shampoo, then you better moisture and condition that hair afterward.

Just advice...I have learned being on the Havanese forum to avoid silicone products on the Hav hair.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Salmon oil is rich with Omega 3.

I use it on the top of the food, but they would with no problem lick it from a spoon..They like it very much

There is Omega 3 in other oils too...like colza oil but dogs do not take up as much of the vitamins from vegetable oils as they do from the protein based one....but it is absolutly a budget choice...And a one that is without smell...lol..

A small spoon on the food once a day...(if you use salmon oil there is directions based on weight on the bottles)...JUST remember, if you have a spay dog, and keep track on the weight, remember that you are adding something to the food when you measure up the disch for them...kcal is kcal...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I just read a little about the Moroccan Oil on Amazon from one of the reviews and it did say it contained Silicone.....which will build up on the coat, which is not a good thing, because the hair will have to be stripped to get it off...which, I do not know how you strip the coat hair (it sounds pretty harsh) like using a very harsh shampoo, then you better moisture and condition that hair afterward.
> 
> Just advice...I have learned being on the Havanese forum to avoid silicone products on the Hav hair.


Yes, I know it contains silicone and I use it VERY sparingly, not only in amount but, frequency (I've used it on her maybe 3 times). If I've used it on her I will always use an ACV rinse at her next bath to remove it. I'll also float her coat to deep condition it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to remember the kcal to the Salmon oil.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi, thanks everyone for the help. Today I was really busy and was not go to Ryan's. By the way Joelle, I have been at Ryan's lots of times and I love their service. I buy all my products from there and I find everything I need. The best part is that, it is very close to my house.

I think I will go tomorrow and buy new combs and brushes. I think it is time to get new ones.

Oh and Linda, I found the Maroccanoil At Target. I was impressed I found it there. Here is the link for the oil at target.

http://www.target.com/Moroccanoil-T...04545&searchPage=1&field_keywords=Moroccanoil

Thank you all :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Is Ryan's a single warehouse or do they have other locations? I'll probably be out in that area (Phoenix) in Feb or March and am thinking of stopping by. 

Joelle, $25 is pretty easy with these guys, isn't it?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I just read a little about the Moroccan Oil on Amazon from one of the reviews and it did say it contained Silicone.....which will build up on the coat, which is not a good thing, because the hair will have to be stripped to get it off...which, I do not know how you strip the coat hair (it sounds pretty harsh) like using a very harsh shampoo, then you better moisture and condition that hair afterward.
> 
> Just advice...I have learned being on the Havanese forum to avoid silicone products on the Hav hair.


I just read the ingredients on my Moroccan Oil and there is no silicone in it. This is "The Original Moroccan Oil Treatment," not any of the other products. Maybe the sprays have silicone in them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It sounds like you (as a group) are discussing different products because the ingredients in MoroccanOil are:

Cyclopentasiloxane, *Dimethicone*, *Cyclomethicone*, Butylphenyl, MethylPropional, Argania Spinoza Kernal Oil (Aragan Oil), Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Extract, Fragrance Supplement, D&C Yellow-11, D&C Red-17, Coumarin, Benzyl Benzoate, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone

Two of the first three ingredients are types of silicone.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I've never thought to use the Moroccan Oil on Murray. I use it on my hair and LOVE the stuff. Hmmmm, not sure I'm willing to share it with him. 

Sally~


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Havtahava said:


> It sounds like you (as a group) are discussing different products because the ingredients in MoroccanOil are:
> 
> Cyclopentasiloxane, *Dimethicone*, *Cyclomethicone*, Butylphenyl, MethylPropional, Argania Spinoza Kernal Oil (Aragan Oil), Linseed (Linum Usitatissimum) Extract, Fragrance Supplement, D&C Yellow-11, D&C Red-17, Coumarin, Benzyl Benzoate, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone
> 
> Two of the first three ingredients are types of silicone.


Ahh, well that explains it!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Kimberly, I think that Ryan's is only a single warehouse but, you can order online. Here is the website: http://www.ryanspet.com/default.aspx


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

We give a teaspoon of salmon oil to our dogs with dinner every day. Some brands come with a top dispenser which eliminates the need to measure. The dogs seem to like it. Their skin seems less itchy to them and their coats seem a little less dry to me. Our vet said salmon oil is good for them in any case. And now my doctor told me it is good for humans too...although in gel form. I don't think I'd go for a teaspoon every night on my dinner!!


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently started adding a bit of salmon oil to Hudson & Cosmo's food a few times a week. Cosmo is a very "itchy" dog, and I really do think the salmon oil is helping his skin to not be so dry. The brand I have is "Nutri-Vet" from PetSmart. It also contains a probiotic to aid digestion.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi Abby,
Sounds like you shop at Ryans more than I do! It's a bit of a drive for me, but worth it. I just make a list!


----------

